# Gentleman's club



## fishvanda

Sziasztok!
A brit "gentleman's club" kifejezésre keresek magyar megfelelőt (Gentlemen's club - Wikipedia) egy kosztümös drámába. A "férfi klub" kicsit pejoratívnak hangzik számomra, az "úriemberek klubja" meg túlzottan tükörfordítás. Van erre valami bevett magyar kifejezés?
Köszönöm!


----------



## jazyk

Amerikában egy striptease klubról van szó. 

Nem hiszem, hogy van fordítás magyarra egy fogalomra, amely valószínűleg csak Angliában létezik. Figyeld, hogy Wikipédiában a legtöbb nyelven az angol kifejezést használják.


----------



## AndrasBP

fishvanda said:


> Van erre valami bevett magyar kifejezés?


Esetleg "*úri klub*"? Ez elég gyakori szerintem. Bár a "férfi" (man) szó nincs benne, de az "úr" szótő miatt én elsősorban férfiakat képzelek egy ilyen helyre.


----------



## francisgranada

fishvanda said:


> .... az "úriemberek klubja" meg túlzottan tükörfordítás ....


Szerintem nem feltétlenül. Az _úriember _szó teljesen független a _gentleman_-től, viszont az értelmük nagyon hasonló. Talán a "klub" szóval kapcsolatban,  vagy az adott kontextusban tűnik   tükörfordításnak .... 

(Ha pl. azt mondom, hogy "úriemberek társasága", akkor e mögött nem érzek semmilyen angol mintát vagy befolyást)


----------



## Encolpius

legényklub   dzsentri klub


----------



## Zsanna

A szűkebb szövegkörnyezet és maga a mondat is hasznos lehetne, mert így csak a levegőbe lődözünk a próbálkozásokkal. Az adott mondatban lehet, hogy csak a "klub" is elég lenne, attól függ, mi mennyire utal egyébként is a tartalomra. 

@ Encolpius: A dzsentri szó itt nagyon kétséges, hogy használható lenne, ha csak nem még az angol férfi klubok legelső változatairól van szó, mert azokat épp nem a nemeseknek találták ki, hanem az alattuk levő félnemeseknek vagy iparosoknak, kereskedőknek... és a dzsentriknek.


----------

